

Ask HN: CISSP without experience ? - mshenoy4573

To qualify for the CISSP certification one needs to have say 5-10 years of industry experience thats what the website says. So If I do not have any experience but I want to get into the security industry as a fresher or at least attain a few certification to prove my worth what path should I take... Can or should I go for the EC-Council CEH (Certified ethical hacker) certification ? Any tips from anyone in the security industry is much appreciated. Thanks
======
dpritchett
Ask your local whitehats for advice. Bonus points if you can get to a meetup
and start making connections.

I am pretty sure that making positive associations with local white hats will
be more likely to get you your first security job than a certification will.

~~~
mshenoy4573
Well I am a fresher just got done with my MS in computer science... could you
please suggest where I could be part of such an interaction.

~~~
dpritchett
Assuming you're still in MA, check out the Boston Security Meetup. Even if
it's too general for you I'm sure you'll meet someone who can direct you to a
more suitable venue.

<http://www.meetup.com/boston-security-meetup/>

~~~
mshenoy4573
Awesome tat sounds good... BTW how did u find out im in MA ..i dnt rem putting
up the location info on HN

